# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Propecia Half Dose

## Glawre

Does anyone have experience taking .5 mgs of Propecia daily verses the prescrible 1mg?  Wondering for a 140lb guy if this is effective.  Would rather take the half dose to try to limit the side effects. Comments are greatly appreciated.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> Does anyone have experience taking .5 mgs of Propecia daily verses the prescrible 1mg?  Wondering for a 140lb guy if this is effective.  Would rather take the half dose to try to limit the side effects. Comments are greatly appreciated.


 This would reduce the side effects, some doctors I've read actually recommend this, half a dose every 2nd day etc. The big if however and the question is - what results if any would You get with minimal doses and would side effects be totally eliminated. My personal advice, go for beta sitosterol and saw palmetto instead, You can even boost the doses without much worry regarding side effects.

----------


## Tracy C

> My personal advice, go for beta sitosterol and saw palmetto instead, You can even boost the doses without much worry regarding side effects.


 This does not work to slow down, stop or reverse hereditary hair loss.  It never has and it likely never will.  No one has even been able to slow down, stop or reverse hereditary hair loss using natural treatments.  It is not at all likely that anyone ever will be able to slow down, stop or reverse hereditary hair loss with natural treatments.  If natural treatments actually could slow down, stop or reverse hereditary hair loss, they would likely have a similar side effect profile as Finasteride.  Hereditary hair loss is a natural thing.  Trying to slow down, stop or reverse hereditary hair loss is not natural.  The very idea that one could slow down, stop or reverse a normal natural process with natural treatments is foolish.

----------


## Glawre

Thanks to both of you for your comments. Here is what I know now. I was on Propecia about 8 years ago.  I took it for about 6 months.  There was a very noticable difference to the point of people asking me what I was doing to my hair, it looked great.  I stoped taking Propecia however because of the side effects. Of course I began to thin again over the years. I am not bald just have thin hair.  I started with a half dose on December 6 2012. I have the same side effects.  It's too early to see any difference in my hair but I am sticking with it for a year.  I have read that in some people side effects go away in time.  With less medicine I am hoping to ride it out and see if the side effects go away.

----------


## bob13

Ive been taking a half dose for 6 years , it works.

----------


## Glawre

Thanks Bob.  Do you, or did you have side effects?

Gary

----------


## StressedToTheBald

With the latest new studies now gone public, I wouldn't even consider half dose.

http://www.examiner.com/courts-in-ba...#ixzz1mLgDjzw3

----------


## bob13

> With the latest new studies now gone public, I wouldn't even consider half dose.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/courts-in-ba...#ixzz1mLgDjzw3


 
Man Who writes this stuff?
You need to get your psa checked regular.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> Man Who writes this stuff?


 Its two top US Universities studies, professors and MDs talking..
Article is written by a professional journalist.
I don't get Your point.

----------


## bob13

> Thanks Bob.  Do you, or did you have side effects?
> 
> Gary


 A few, sore testicles and a rash on my chest that comes and goes.
You thing below kind of seems like you just came out of a cold shower.

I don't think 1/2 dose is any different than a whole dose as far as sides.
Everyone is different.

----------


## bob13

> Its two top US Universities studies, professors and MDs talking..
> Article is written by a professional journalist.
> I don't get Your point.


 
I dont know I guess if it's true it's for some people not all.

It's too late for me after taking it for 6 years at a reduced dose.

Stressed are you a guy who had sides and quit or what.
You are always preaching that propecia is bad?
Just wondering,

Read this
http://www.theonlineclinic.co.uk/news/Propecia.aspx

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> I dont know I guess if it's true it's for some people not all.
> 
> It's too late for me after taking it for 6 years at a reduced dose.
> 
> Stressed are you a guy who had sides and quit or what.
> You are always preaching that propecia is bad?
> Just wondering,
> 
> Read this
> http://www.theonlineclinic.co.uk/news/Propecia.aspx


 The point is that for many it does not work out and these people end messed up for life with no proper fix. I'm a guy who learned I shouldn't even start going down the propecia road, as the risks are very real and very serious.. That was the point of my post also, its top 2 US Universities studies, professors, MDs who know what they are talking about.. its now official, this drug is a health hazard.. I feel blessed that I never started using it, yes I preached against it, and turns out I was right all along..

And its not just that, if You've read the article theres doctors saying they've presribed this drug a lot.. but now, with these new findings - they say that if they knew how dangerous this drug was, they'd never prescribe it in the first place.

----------


## bob13

> The point is that for many it does not work out and these people end messed up for life with no proper fix. I'm a guy who learned I shouldn't even start going down the propecia road, as the risks are very real and very serious.. That was the point of my post also, its top 2 US Universities studies, professors, MDs who know what they are talking about.. its now official, this drug is a health hazard.. I feel blessed that I never started using it, yes I preached against it, and turns out I was right all along..
> 
> And its not just that, if You've read the article theres doctors saying they've presribed this drug a lot.. but now, with these new findings - they say that if they knew how dangerous this drug was, they'd never prescribe it in the first place.


 Well you know that I never suffered from ED so it may be true for some but not for others.
Being older I didnt care about sex that much way before I started taking it.  :Smile: 

You know I quit for 6 months because I heard about the cancer thing but Kobrun had the guy for the cancer institute say that propecia was good for cancer. That is why I started again.
Noone wants to lose their hair.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> Well you know that I never suffered from ED so it may be true for some but not for others.
> Being older I didnt care about sex that much way before I started taking it. 
> 
> You know I quit for 6 months because I heard about the cancer thing but Kobrun had the guy for the cancer institute say that propecia was good for cancer. That is why I started again.
> Noone wants to lose their hair.


 No one said everyone ends up badly. You had the luck to end up on the safe side, but as I remember You did quit for some side effects after all ?

Well, that most recent study actually links propecia with cancer as well. These doctors claiming so are US University professors, they have high end reputation, knowledge and experience. But its not up to me to convince You, I only say what I think and what has backing in scientific studies, but everyone has a right to choose for better or for worse if they can live with the risks and potential consequences.

I agree, no one wants to lose their hair. I wish there was a real and most importantly safe cure - then all of us would use it.

----------


## Tracy C

> Well, that most recent study actually links propecia with cancer as well.


 That recent study you keep cluster bombing this forum with was not a reliable study.  At best the conclusion of that study is that more study is needed.

----------


## bob13

this forum is to depressing.
too much bad info,
it's just too much. Time to move on.

What good is trying to do something for yourself just to hear
your gonna get cancer or ED.

Nah this is not for me.

----------


## Glawre

Man,
The examiner story is pretty damning.  I may stop taking the medicine as this is not the first time I have heard this same information and from other articles.The facts are I do have side effects and everyone I know taking the medicine has side effects. Propecia is effective in restoring hair as I used it years ago. I thought half a dose may be the answer for me. Merck had listed the side effects in their original clinical study as less than 2% of men taking the medicine experienced side effects and most reported these went away.  I noticed that the original Propicia/Merck website has been pulled down.  This I am sure is because of pending legal action. Oh well, hair is over rated

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> Man,
> The examiner story is pretty damning.  I may stop taking the medicine as this is not the first time I have heard this same information and from other articles.The facts are I do have side effects and everyone I know taking the medicine has side effects. Propecia is effective in restoring hair as I used it years ago. I thought half a dose may be the answer for me. Merck had listed the side effects in their original clinical study as less than 2% of men taking the medicine experienced side effects and most reported these went away.  I noticed that the original Propicia/Merck website has been pulled down.  This I am sure is because of pending legal action. Oh well, hair is over rated


 It became official now. Its very serious and its backed by 2 top university studies, one from Boston, the other from Washington. Both are casting new light, fully exposing the hazards of propecia. Dr. Traish and Dr. Irwig are talking about permanent ED, cancer, depression, and percentages of side effects presented by Dr. Irwig are outstandingly higher than ones presented by Merck ! And they say its just top of the iceberg. With all these new findings, its a completely new legal situation.. lawyers are preparing for first class lawsuits.. damaged patients will be pressing charges all over the place.. the ultimate insult coming from Merck, they've shut down their own website and put a small notice in the bottom - saying all damaged should report their complaints to FDA.. so much of taking the blame ! they know once the news starts rolling, everyone will find out and not only that they'll loose money because no one will buy propecia ever again, but they'll also have to pay damages and settlements to all those people whose lives are ruined as a result of propecia.

----------


## Glawre

> Ive been taking a half dose for 6 years , it works.


 Question on the half dose you have been taking for 6 years.  Have you seen a big difference?  Has it been effective. What about side effects.

Thanks for the feedback.

Gary

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Man,
> The examiner story is pretty damning.  I may stop taking the medicine as this is not the first time I have heard this same information and from other articles.The facts are I do have side effects and everyone I know taking the medicine has side effects. Propecia is effective in restoring hair as I used it years ago. I thought half a dose may be the answer for me. Merck had listed the side effects in their original clinical study as less than 2&#37; of men taking the medicine experienced side effects and most reported these went away.  I noticed that the original Propicia/Merck website has been pulled down.  This I am sure is because of pending legal action. Oh well, hair is over rated


 The examiner story is nothing to worry about. Dr. Irwig conducted his "study" by ranking 71 members of propeciahelp.com on the Arizona Sexual Experience Scale. In fact Spencer Kobren covered that story a year ago.
There isn't currently scientific evidence that finasteride causes permanent impotence or anything of the sort. I generally would advise against reading pop media articles about hair loss treatments.
Also, there are lawsuits against all kinds of drugs on a regular basis. They mean nothing in themselves. You often see lawyers advertising on television about a particular kind of medicine; it's how some of them make a living.

The rate of side effects for finasteride is quite low (though I agree it may be higher than 2-3%), and those that come up often resolve on their own while continuing the medication. I have been on 1.25 mg for over a year and I'm fine.
If you experience side effects on this drug, you can try a lower dose (.5 mg is a fine place to start). 
Finally, don't take StressedToTheBald seriously. He's the resident troll on The Bald Truth at the moment, and probably won't have his account for long.

Good luck.

----------


## Glawre

> The examiner story is nothing to worry about. Dr. Irwig conducted his "study" by ranking 71 members of propeciahelp.com on the Arizona Sexual Experience Scale. In fact Spencer Kobren covered that story a year ago.
> There isn't currently scientific evidence that finasteride causes permanent impotence or anything of the sort. I generally would advise against reading pop media articles about hair loss treatments.
> Also, there are lawsuits against all kinds of drugs on a regular basis. They mean nothing in themselves. You often see lawyers advertising on television about a particular kind of medicine; it's how some of them make a living.
> 
> The rate of side effects for finasteride is quite low (though I agree it may be higher than 2-3%), and those that come up often resolve on their own while continuing the medication. I have been on 1.25 mg for over a year and I'm fine.
> If you experience side effects on this drug, you can try a lower dose (.5 mg is a fine place to start). 
> Finally, don't take StressedToTheBald seriously. He's the resident troll on The Bald Truth at the moment, and probably won't have his account for long.
> 
> Good luck.


 Thanks.  I appreciate the feed back

----------


## Glawre

Thank you.  I appreciate the feed back.  How your results?

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Thank you.  I appreciate the feed back.  How your results?


 You're welcome.
My results have been good. I was about a NW2 with quite a bit of diffuse thinning; I have maintained and improved my hair all over my head, and in the crown. My hairline and temples are holding but I have not seen any regrowth in those areas. (To my knowledge, it's near impossible to regrow temple hairs once they fall out, unfortunately.)
There are 2 or 3 spots that are still a bit thinner than I would like. We'll see if they improve in the next 6-8 months, but I get the feeling I'm near the peak of this drug's results.
I also use 2% ketoconazole shampoo, but not minoxidil.

----------


## Glawre

> You're welcome.
> My results have been good. I was about a NW2 with quite a bit of diffuse thinning; I have maintained and improved my hair all over my head, and in the crown. My hairline and temples are holding but I have not seen any regrowth in those areas. (To my knowledge, it's near impossible to regrow temple hairs once they fall out, unfortunately.)
> There are 2 or 3 spots that are still a bit thinner than I would like. We'll see if they improve in the next 6-8 months, but I get the feeling I'm near the peak of this drug's results.
> I also use 2% ketoconazole shampoo, but not minoxidil.


 Thanks again.  I hate to be personal but what about side effects?

----------


## 25 going on 65

Within the first six months on the drug, I noticed a slight change in the texture of ejaculatory fluid. This has reverted over time, but I don't think it's 100% back to the way it was.
I'm not positive if it's from finasteride because I have very inconsistent, and often unhealthy, lifestyle choices (plus I am on a couple other medicines). I wouldn't be surprised if it was a mild fin side effect. If that's the case, though, it has been worth it to me.
It's also possible that I have less frequent morning erections, but I'm not sure about that one. (And the other medications I use can cause this as well.)

Otherwise, so far so good. I have a normal sex life and haven't seen any other changes.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

Half dose or not, propecia is hazardous.
It will very soon get banned officially or the risks and warnings will be upgraded to highest health hazard levels, in order to include all hidden risks - permanent erectile dysfunction, impotence, prostate cancer, depression, etc.

In the meantime, I see some doctors are becoming aware and say if they knew of these newly discovered hazards, they would never had prescribed it in the first place.

----------


## 2020

> half dose or not, propecia is hazardous.
> It will very soon get banned officially or the risks and warnings will be upgraded to highest health hazard levels, in order to include all hidden risks - permanent erectile dysfunction, impotence, prostate cancer, depression, etc.
> 
> In the meantime, i see some doctors are becoming aware and say if they knew of these newly discovered hazards, they would never had prescribed it in the first place.


 go away!!!

----------


## 25 going on 65

Glawre, 

Please do not worry about StressedToTheBald's fear mongering. He is way out of line; I have started reporting his spam posts on a regular basis.

Do feel free to ask any questions you come up with. I don't mind if they are personal.

----------


## Winston

> Half dose or not, propecia is hazardous.
> It will very soon get banned officially or the risks and warnings will be upgraded to highest health hazard levels, in order to include all hidden risks - permanent erectile dysfunction, impotence, prostate cancer, depression, etc.
> 
> In the meantime, I see some doctors are becoming aware and say if they knew of these newly discovered hazards, they would never had prescribed it in the first place.


 This person is single most misguided person on the forum. Im usually quite tolerant when it comes to peoples opinions, but I am starting to believe that he  might be a well disguised spammer associated with one of the anti-Propecia agenda websites.  He is not providing good advice to new members of the forum and Im shocked that he does not understand that both Beta-Sitosterol and Saw Palmetto can cause loss of libido and impotence. Persistent sexual sides effects have been reported by men taking these herbs for Prostate enlargement. To promote these herbs and sterols as a safe alternative to Propecia, is not only irresponsible, but completely wrong. This is not a matter of opinion, it is a fact! Anything that lowers DHT can cause sexual dysfunction in some men and sexual side effects from these natural products have been reported for many years.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> It's also possible that I have less frequent morning erections, but I'm not sure about that one. (And the other medications I use can cause this as well.)


 Everyone (well, obv not females  :Big Grin:  ) has erections at night.  Having them when you wake up is the same sleep cycle as remembering dreams.  It all depends on when you wake up in the cycle.

Therefore it is also quite possible you are not sleeping as soundly and/or not waking up during or at the tail end of a REM sleep session.




> ...To promote these herbs and sterols as a safe alternative to Propecia irresponsible, but completely wrong.


 Some people would prefer to put something from nature in their body that messes with hormones, rather then something made in the lab.  S.P. is clearly a far less potent 5ar inhibiter then Finasteride - and it is that potentcy that is the cause of the effects and their "longevity", due entirely to each persons own sensitivity to lower 5ar conversions in their endocrine system.  Its quite possible someone whose hair is sensitive to DHT, but not overly, is "over-dosing" with Finasteride and causing more problems the necessary by inhibiting that much DHT and 5AR.  Is it necessary to decrease it by 70&#37; for all cases?  Sure thats the best hair result, but is it the best result for the total well being?  *shrug*

Mercks ultimate failure is not following up on *why* side effects were seen in some men and not others.  Of course, doing that with every drug would add millions to the cost of development, so they simply do not do it unless the sides are very serious - I mean life threatening serious.

----------


## sausage

> That recent study you keep cluster bombing this forum with was not a reliable study.  At best the conclusion of that study is that more study is needed.


 I did not read the study you are talking about but apparently they are now going to put prostate cancer warnings on these products after some company called 'Health Canada' has found it can increase the risk of high-grade prostate cancer. But the increased risk is supposed to be 'small' whatever small means.

No research has been done on the 1mg dosage but the 5mg dosage was studied and thats where they saw risks, but the 1mg dose has been described as a 'potential risk and has not been ruled out'.

They also believe Breast Cancer is a risk and have added this risk to packaging.

----------


## DAVE52

Last year

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/ahc-asc/media...11_110-eng.php

Information Update
*2011-110
August 4, 2011*For immediate release

OTTAWA - Health Canada is informing healthcare practitioners and patients of a labelling update for finasteride drugs to add safety information on *rare reports* of breast cancer in men.

Finasteride is a prescription drug sold in Canada under two brand names, "Propecia" and "Proscar." Generic finasteride products (1mg and 5mg) are also available on the market. Propecia (1 mg tablets) is used for the treatment of male pattern hair loss, while Proscar (5 mg tablets) is used in the treatment and control of benign prostatic hyperplasia (BPH), which is a non-cancerous enlarged prostate. Finasteride is for use in men only.

Male breast cancer has been reported in a small number of patients worldwide with both the 1 mg and 5 mg formulations of finasteride.  Most of the reports have been in association with the 5mg formulation. *
*

The labelling for Propecia, Proscar and several of the generic finasteride products has already been updated to include information on the potential risk of male breast cancer.  Updates to the remaining generic drugs will follow.

Patients taking finasteride should report any changes in their breasts to their doctor. Changes might include breast enlargement, lumps, tenderness, pain or nipple discharge.

Patients with questions or concerns about their finasteride treatment should talk to their health professional. Drug labels, or "Product Monographs," contain important prescribing and safety information for health professionals and patients, and are available by search of Health Canada's Drug Product Database.

----------


## hdude46

> The examiner story is nothing to worry about. Dr. Irwig conducted his "study" by ranking 71 members of propeciahelp.com on the Arizona Sexual Experience Scale. In fact Spencer Kobren covered that story a year ago.
> There isn't currently scientific evidence that finasteride causes permanent impotence or anything of the sort. I generally would advise against reading pop media articles about hair loss treatments.
> Also, there are lawsuits against all kinds of drugs on a regular basis. They mean nothing in themselves. You often see lawyers advertising on television about a particular kind of medicine; it's how some of them make a living.
> 
> The rate of side effects for finasteride is quite low (though I agree it may be higher than 2-3%), and those that come up often resolve on their own while continuing the medication. I have been on 1.25 mg for over a year and I'm fine.
> If you experience side effects on this drug, you can try a lower dose (.5 mg is a fine place to start). 
> Finally, don't take StressedToTheBald seriously. He's the resident troll on The Bald Truth at the moment, and probably won't have his account for long.
> 
> Good luck.


 From the comment section at the end of the article:

This article needs some serious clarification. First off, it has been known for years that individuals with *EXISTING PROSTATE CANCER* might experience accelerated tumor growth if they started 5ar treament. This is NOT THE SAME as saying Propecia "Causes high grade prostate cancer". The difference is huge. If the FDA released a *new* warning that is different from the one a few years ago, this should be clarified, and you should be linking to it in your article. Secondly, lumping in 5mg of finasteride with 1mg of finasteride is also a huge error in facts. They are not the same. Side effects are significantly higher at 5 times the dosage. That would be true for any drug on the market today. Viagra has killed some people. Try taking 5 Viagras and see how long your heart lasts... You can't compare the two. Most importantly however, you need to clarify if this is for people with pre-existing tumors, or people who are perfectly healthy, AND taking 1mg of Finasteride. If Propecia has been shown to cause *new* cancer in such individuals, then there's a huge problem with this drug that has been overlooked since it went on the market (cough) 25 years ago. That's quite a long time for someone not to have noticed. If this article really is just about the 10% of men who experience sexual dysfunction on Propecia, then this is old news. Such individuals are advised to stop taking the stuff. Nobody forces them to continue it for 2 years and ignore the side effects. And in 12 years of working with people experiencing hair loss, I have never heard of a single person who stopped after 1 month and experienced "Irreversable" side effects. That also needs to be clarified. Did these individuals keep taking it after they knew the problems, out of fear that they'd lose hair? If so, who's fault is that? Your article needs more clarification.

----------

